# What is this mark from?



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello all,
I was cleaning my hedgie's cage today and I noticed these markings on two spots of the coroplast:








Any ideas what it's from/if it's bad? Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like blood. Does he have bloody paws and maybe was digging at the walls?


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

His paws look fine, but it did sound like he was digging last night. What should I do?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Is it red like blood? Or brown like poop? I can't really tell from the pic. I know when I had to remove Xenas wheel for the upcoming babies she would smear poop all over the coroplast walls.  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Is it red like blood? Or brown like poop? I can't really tell from the pic. I know when I had to remove Xenas wheel for the upcoming babies she would smear poop all over the coroplast walls.  :lol:


Nothing like a hedgehog expressing their displeasure in your actions :lol:


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's almost in between poop and blood color, but it's not the same color as his poop, which is pretty healthy looking.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Blood gets darker as it dries so it sounds to me like its possibly blood, but you said you didnt see any blood on your hedgie?


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope, he looks clean and his feet look fine. And there doesn't seem to be any blood in his stool, either.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

well maybe its just some smeared poo.. i would just keep an eye and see if you cant figure out how it got there if it happens again. if not maybe it was just a messy night :lol:


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's hope it was just a messy night. I am taking him to the vet tomorrow for a check-up, and I am planning on asking there, as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Its possible as some hedgehogs do groom their feet that it was just messy night and then clean up, proof of grooming is found on the grooming video I have in my sig.


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I love your signature too btw  hehe


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

it might be that his poop looks different against the coroplast than it does on your fleece/litter/ not smeared.


----------

